# Reproches d'une maman



## Nounoune (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour !
Actuellement, j'accueille une petite de 15 mois en remplacement, c'est la deuxième fois que la maman me reproche de ne pas mettre sa fille à la sieste plus tôt le matin car pour elle, la petite doit être recouchée dès qu'elle arrive (8 h) car eux et l'assistante maternelle en arrêt la recouche 1 heure après son lever !!!! Elle me dit que depuis qu'elle vient chez moi (début septembre), elle est très énervée et fait de petite nuit !!!!! (Elle n'a pas été accueillie chez "l'autre" assmat depuis juillet (elle avait donc 1 an).  Elle est la plus petite accueillie chez moi, elle pleure dès que je veux la coucher ! 
Dépannez les parents !!!!!!!


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

Elle est peut être énervée à cause du changement d'am, et que ça la stresse,  ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est que la maman ne s'est pas posé cette question, elle ignore la sensibilité des enfants en bas âge ?


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et bien envoyez là paitre ! vous avez acceptée un CDD et voilà les remerciements ... çà me rappelle le CDD que j'avais eu ... la petite doit déjà s'habituer à vous et à votre environnement donc la sieste du matin peut être un peu décalée chez vous c'est à vous de juger ce fait ... et deux ass mat en si peu de temps peut l'avoir perturbée ! vous avez un CDD de quelle durée ?


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Octobre 2022)

Une maman m'a dit la même chose récemment, je lui ai expliqué que même si son bébé avait cette habitude chez elle, je ne me voyais pas la mettre au lit à peine arrivée et ce en pleine période d'adaptation.... l'enfant à besoin de son moment pour "atterrir" chez sa nounou, prendre conscience de son environnement, se sécuriser....et ensuite quand il montre des signes de fatigue, lui proposer son lit ....ce sera plus facile d'endormir un enfant qui est fatigué qu'un enfant qui ne l'est pas encore tout à fait..... être à l'écoute du bon timing est important.....et celui-ci peut ne pas être complètement le même chez les parents que chez l'AM. 
La maman du bébé l'a compris et ne m'en a plus parlé par la suite


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

il faut expliqué qu'il y a un temps d'adaptation ,un enfant a besoin d'avoir des repers dans son nouvel environnement , j'ai aussi eu des parents comme ça, et ce que je remarque ce sont surtout les parents qui refuse le temps d'adaptation qui agissent ainsi


----------



## Petuche (14 Octobre 2022)

Je ne couche jamais un enfant dès son arrivée, bien sûr ils n'arrivent pas à 6h du mat. Souvent LES PE me disent en arrivant '' Ho vous pouvez le ou la recoucher il ou elle est fatiguée''. Hé ben non. Il faut déjà  qu' ils prennent conscience qu'ils sont chez nounou, que la journée commence.  Et quand ils arrivent ils ont chacun  leur petit moment de câlin. Et même si un enfant arrive un peu dans le ''cirage'', y a quand même eu le transport en voiture, il est vite bien réveillé quand il voit les copains et copines. Et ce que les PE oublient c'est qu'un enfant agit bien souvent differemment quand'il est chez nounou.


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Octobre 2022)

Il faut beaucoup communiquer avec les parents et leur expliquer .... souvent ils ne pensent pas à mal mais n'ont tout simplement pas les bonnes informations....le rythme de l'enfant est forcément un peu différent lorsqu'il est chez son AM que lorsqu'il est chez lui. Ne serait ce que l'heure de réveil le matin, celui ci change quand le parent reprend le travail puisque pendant le congé mater, le parent s'adapte au rythme de son enfant....avec la reprise du travail, le parent impose un rythme différent qui génère des changements....la communication évite bien des déconvenues....
Il y a certains parents qui entendront et comprendront et d'autres pas....ceux qui ne sont pas en capacité de comprendre, honnêtement je ne poursuis pas avec eux car trop d'embrouilles ensuite et tout le monde en pâtit, AM comme le parent lui même et l'enfant aussi qui ressent les tensions .


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

"Souvent ils ne pensent pas à mal..." mai certains PE sont tout simplement des ch.eurs et veulent imposer leur façon de faire qui n'est pas forcément celle de l'ass ma qui a plusieurs enfants et qui a son ORGANISATION à gérer mais tout cela doit être discuté lors du 1er entretien et on n'y revient plus après ou on refait un petit rappel vite fait bien fait qd le PE commence à dévier ... 😉


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Bon moi je pense aussi que le PE ne pense pas à mal et se conforte dans l'idée qu'il a raison car l'AM remplacée semble elle aussi recoucher l'enfant tout de suite, si on se mets à la place de ce PE on aura tôt fait de penser que la nervosité de leur bébé est directement due au changement de rythme voir pas assez dormi... et après tout il a peut être pas tort, qui peut savoir?!

J'expliquerais en toute simplicité et sans m'énerver, que j'ai bien essayé de recoucher leur enfant tout de suite comme recommandé sauf qu'alors elle s'agace ++, que c'est probablement parce qu'on ne se connait pas encore assez d'autant qu'un changement d'AM n'est JAMAIS anodin. Qu'il est d'ailleurs probable que la nervosité de l'enfant serait la même, même si elle rendormait exactement à la même heure qu'avant, parce qu'elle doit s'adapter à moi, à ma maison, aux copains. C'est plutôt signe que leur bébé va bien: il sait qu'il n'est pas là où il est d'habitude!


----------



## Nounoune (14 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses !


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Dire aux parents que très souvent le rythme chez nounou et chez les parents est différent .que ça n'a pas d'importance.le rôle de nounou  que l'enfant passe une bonne journée au sein du groupe avec ses copains 
En général la cause d'une mauvaise nuit ou l'énervement du soir est a trouver a la maison. 
Ce n'est pas intéressant de toujours chercher une cause a une difficulté chez l'assmat 
Petite anecdote j'ais une pe anxieuse une nuit son petit fait un cauchemar ne veut plus se recoucher finit dans le lit des parents. Le lendemain matin la maman m'interroge est ce que son petit avait vécu quelque chose de traumatisant et bien non une journée tranquille rien d'inhabituel. Elle avait eu du mal à me croire elle avait un doute?! Et bien-sûr s'il y avait eu un problème je l'aurais signalé.


----------

